# R.I.P. Doug Bennett of Doug & The Slugs



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

From the Doug & The Slugs web site...
========================

October 17, 2004 Vancouver
For Immediate Release:


We regret to inform you that Doug Bennett, lead singer of Doug & The Slugs, died on Saturday, October 16th at the Foothills Hospital in Calgary. He was admitted to hospital on October 9th, suffering acute symptoms from a long-standing illness. He lost consciousness soon after his arrival and remained in a coma on life support until he passed away.


Mr. Bennett was born in Toronto in 1951, moved to Vancouver in 1973 and formed Doug & The Slugs in 1977. The Slugs had many hits including; Too Bad, Day By Day, Making It Work, Tomcat Prowl, among others. The Slugs toured extensively throughout Canada and the US over the past 31 years.


Our thoughts and condolences are with his family and we ask that their privacy be respected during this difficult time. There will be a memorial service in Vancouver, date and place TBA.


-----Simon Kendall, on behalf of family and friends of Doug Bennett---


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Ah Crap...

Doug was a mutual friend and a great guy. A few years ago he spoke at a wake for a close friend that has passed away thru suicide. Even with this dark tome to the day, he managed to bring light and humour to the remembrance of a man that had left us all too soon.

I am very sad to hear that Doug has left us too soon as well.

RIP


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

That's such sad news; such a shock...


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Man....I'm so sad to hear about this. I always liked Doug and the Slugs. Doug was a funny guy and he'll be missed. 

My thoughts go to his friends and family.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Ya, it's a bummer, he wasn't very old at all. I think I'll go and listen to "Love Shines", that's my fave Doug & The Slugs tune.

-Howie


----------

